# Interferencia en CCTV



## ZeroVB (Mar 20, 2015)

¿Que tal, como estan?
Luego de realizar instalar 4 camaras de seguridad me estoy encontrando con mucha interferencia durante las noches.

Paso a describir la instalacion:
Son 4 camaras de video.
3 usan cable UTP categoria 5, marca AMP. 24AWG.
1 usa un cable coaxial, del cual no tengo especificaciones. Ya estaba pasado.
Las de la foto pasan por cable UTP, la de coaxial es la mas estable de todas (no la subi).
Durante el dia, las camaras se ven bastante bien y tienen mucha menos interferencia.

Todas tienen balunes en sus extremos. La distancia en ningún caso supera los 40 metros.

La alimentacion se hace con el transformador original, 12v 1A, único por cada cámara. Todos situados a menos de 1M. Vídeo y alimentación pasan por cables separados.

Cual podria ser el causante del problema?
Agradezco sus respuestas, saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2015)

Eso es muy común, puede ser el transmisor de una alarma en las inmedicaiones, o algo que se pone en marcha por las noches


----------



## cornide (Mar 20, 2015)

que marca y modelo de camara son. no tiene regulacion de zoom y enfoque.
la tienes conectada a la red por dns si quieres, por que deveria de tener para programar en que calidad quieres que grabe.


----------



## ZeroVB (Mar 20, 2015)

Buenas,
No hay alarma de por medio, de día se ven bien, acá adjunto unas fotos.

No estoy muy seguro de que marca son, ahora voy a averiguar.

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## cornide (Mar 20, 2015)

hola lo tienes conectado en red.pon una foto del grabador por la primera imagen que pusiste ahora creo que es un haguey. si tienes un rato ahora podemos mirar el fallo


----------



## ZeroVB (Mar 20, 2015)

cornide dijo:


> hola lo tienes conectado en red.pon una foto del grabador por la primera imagen que pusiste ahora creo que es un haguey. si tienes un rato ahora podemos mirar el fallo



Como va?
Es un DVR chino "E-CH 7008 H264". La primera foto tiene interferencia electrica, pero esa no es tan problematica en si. 

Lo que me preocupan son las 2 camaras del post principal, a medida que oscurece.


----------



## cornide (Mar 20, 2015)

si lo conozco, alguno me toco de instalar. aver si coincidimos en el foro y te puedo ayudar.


----------



## fen2006 (Mar 20, 2015)

eso parece ruido en la linea... debe ser una lampara que enciendes en la noche... prueba colocando los tranformadores normales no los electronicos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 21, 2015)

Hola a todos , personalmente no me gusta  trafegar sinales de video por pares tranzados , eso porque els ( los pares tranzados)  son mui vunerabiles a interferenzias molestas principalmente de la RED electrica quando andan paralelos en electrodutos , ! asi quando possible enpleyar cables de 75Ohmios de buena qualidad es una salida !.
Mui possiblemente la interferencia molesta proviene de lamparas electronicas ( fluorescentes o LED) , donde todas  hacen uso de un oscilador comutado para asciender , pero por motivos economicos puramente  generalmente lo fabricantes (Chinos) quitan los filtros de linea (menos conponentes enpleados,  major lucro) .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jamesoro (Mar 22, 2015)

a corta distancia es mejor usar el rg59, ya que tienes utp debes poner cuidado con los balun


----------



## ZeroVB (Abr 7, 2015)

jamesoro dijo:


> a corta distancia es mejor usar el rg59, ya que tienes utp debes poner cuidado con los balun



buenas
¿cuidado con respecto a que?


----------



## eysaku (May 24, 2015)

saludos no he visto las fotos pero seguramente es un problema de energia si tus camaras tienen infrarrojo al caer la noche se activan y generan mas consumo y alli produce falla en el video unas lineas onduladas generalmente de forma horizontal o distorsion en el mismo


----------



## sjcronchi (Jun 27, 2015)

eysaku dijo:


> saludos no he visto las fotos pero seguramente es un problema de energia si tus camaras tienen infrarrojo al caer la noche se activan y generan mas consumo y alli produce falla en el video unas lineas onduladas generalmente de forma horizontal o distorsion en el mismo



Hola!!! Esta puede ser una razón. Otra razón puede ser la calidad de imagen que está procesando el dvr. Las imágenes que muestras en las fotos son en vivo o son grabaciones?


----------



## ManuelRojas4 (Jun 29, 2015)

hola que tal.. si tienes un tester para probar las camaras seria buenisimo ya que asi descartas que sea falla tecnica de la camara y comienzas a descartar fallas comenzando por los balun los transf de corriente tambien pueden ser que cuando encienden los infrarrojos por la noche aumenta el consumo y por ende falla la camara por falta de amperage..


----------



## sabela (Jun 29, 2015)

Buenas, pregunto, las cámaras que marca modelo son?, mínimo de lux ?


----------

